# Help with chest routine after chest liposuction



## Retribution (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can critique my chest workout and let me know what you think in general. I'm 33yrs old and after a lifetime of humiliating man boobs I finally got liposuction about a week ago. I'm 6'2" and weigh just under 180lbs, down from 230 since last July. I've always been rather slim, when I gain fat it doesn't distribute evenly around my whole body, it goes directly to my gut and my chest. So since last summer I've been obsessed with losing BF in preperation of the surgery.  I eat very well I think, trying to keep my overall calorie intake low to help shed the pounds, and hit the cardio almost daily.  I started working chest twice a week around Febuary, chest is the only weight training I do, shaping my chest is the only thing I care about...at this point in time.  Here's what I've been doing on my Monday and Thursday chest routine

Incline bench press
Dips
Pec fly (machine)
Lower chest bench (hammer strength machine)

I try to swap the incline BP and Dips on each day, so on Thurs I like to hit the dips first in order to try and focus more on hardening the lower chest.  I'm still in recovery from the lipo and the Doc said no to start training again for 3wks after the surgery.  So far I'm happy with the results but I don't think ALL the fat is going to be gone from my chest. I plan on keeping with my low calorie diet and tons of cardio and am fully prepared to lose as much weight as needed to get all the fat out of my chest area. If I have to drop to 160lbs or lower then thats what I'll do.  Any feedback is greatly appriciated


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2012)

How many sets and reps of each?

DO SQUATS AND DEADLIFTS!!!


----------



## Retribution (Apr 22, 2012)

I do 4 working sets of each exercise and shoot for a 8-12 rep range, except with dips i go to failure.  With the incline bench I always do at least 2 or 3 sets of light weight warm ups, so with that one you could say I do a total of 6-7 sets. But like I said the first 2-3 are very light warm ups.

I understand your reasoning for recommending squats and deadlifts but unfortunetly I can't do these exercises due to lower back and sciatic nerve issues. My lower backs been rather fucked since a car accident in my teens and I injured my sciatic nerve so badly last summer that I spent 2 months out of work and laying in bed (which is what kickstarted my weight loss haha).  I stay away from heavy exercises that compress the spine, I just can't risk it, which I hate because dead lifts used to be my favorite when I was younger. But after dealing with injury after injury I've learned what I can and can't do.  I'm not new to bodybuilding and focus on achieving excellent form when I work out with manageable weights, not looking to enter any contests in my life, just want to look good naked lol.


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2012)

Do some body weight squats. Can you do cardio, treadmill, elliptical? If so do that on your off days.

switch up your chest routine every week or so. Add in different exercises different reps and number of sets.

Also no matter how hard you workout if your diet doesn't compliment your goals you won't see the results you're looking for.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for your input, I can do cardio I'm all about the elliptical. I will change things ups regularly and give serious thought to adding in squats.


----------



## chevyman (Apr 22, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what did the surgery cost you? Was it all liposuction or did they actually have to cut away some tissue?


----------



## bjg (Apr 22, 2012)

you an do some lat exercises like pull downs and cable rows, also pull overs  that will work chest as well as lats and lats insertions. Big lats will also help hide any chest fat especially the ones on the side of the chest


----------



## Retribution (Apr 22, 2012)

chevyman said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the surgery cost you? Was it all liposuction or did they actually have to cut away some tissue?



I paid $2500 but that was after a $500 coupon. Also I first talked to my surgeon about it last Aug and was able to lock in the price, he said after the new year prices on everything went up. Don't know what hes charging now but probly in the $3500 range. It was laser lipo, the laser part of it is suppose to tighten the skin around the area over the next few months or so, time will tell.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 22, 2012)

chevyman said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the surgery cost you? Was it all liposuction or did they actually have to cut away some tissue?



I paid $2500 but that was after a $500 coupon. Also I first talked to my surgeon about it last Aug and was able to lock in the price, he said after the new year prices on everything went up. Don't know what hes charging now but probly in the $3500 range. It was laser lipo, the laser part of it is suppose to tighten the skin around the area over the next few months or so, time will tell.

And thank you bjg, that sounds like it would help


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 22, 2012)

i would STRONGLY suggest that you get a hormone panel, because something sounds more than a bit off with your body fat distribution.

Onto the workout, its generally a bad idea to begin with a barbell benchpress as they tend to cause the greatest amount of strains and tears/injuries etc. I would suggest that you begin with a dumbell press as they not only decrease the risk of injury, but strengthen balancing muscles and give the primary muscle a better stretch and contraction.

after that, I would suggest a decline benchpress (on a slight decline) in the smith machine for higher reps no lockout and placing great focus on stretch and contraction. This will really help you to feel the pec muscles working (rather than shoulders and triceps) and contracting etc.

after that, I would suggest finding a good chest press machine, and performing each rep explosively, letting the handles go all the way to the bottom and exploding upward.



I tend to shy away from dips as they are the culprit for numerous injuries and tendon tears in people (they are a great lift though dont get me wrong).

make sure that you really pay strict attention to your diet, keeping it clean etc.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 22, 2012)

dips can also be rough on the shoulders


----------



## bjg (Apr 23, 2012)

if it is only lipo that you got and you are cleared by your doc to workout then just try to work out normally, no problems.....to shape up your chest you have to workout chest, shoulders and lats  not only chest..just workout normally ..it is going to take some time ..but patience pays...but you have to be cleared to workout by your doc if your lipo was recent.


----------



## effinrob (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i would STRONGLY suggest that you get a hormone panel, because something sounds more than a bit off with your body fat distribution.
> 
> Onto the workout, its generally a bad idea to begin with a barbell benchpress as they tend to cause the greatest amount of strains and tears/injuries etc. I would suggest that you begin with a dumbell press as they not only decrease the risk of injury, but strengthen balancing muscles and give the primary muscle a better stretch and contraction.
> 
> ...



What he said


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2012)

16 sets of chest twice a week  is way too much.

Post your entire workout in detail......not just your chest workout.


----------



## effinrob (Apr 23, 2012)

And personally I dont think you will get the results you are looking for from just doing chest workouts... i think some shoulder and back workouts might help you reach your goals more then you think... id throw in some






  [h=4]Front Dumbbell Raise[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [h=4]Side Lateral Raise[/h]Lat pulldowns and some rows....

Reasoning behind this is because all this pectoral exerciser is gonna pull your shoulders forward. Your muscles all work together to give your shape, your back and shoulder muscles hold your shoulders and arms back, and your chest pulls them forward so its good to have an even distribution of strength on your body... Plus i think having bigger muscles in the upper body will help you look better naked and help keep away the moobs imo...
I mean your gonna do what you want anyway but that's my opinion... Good luck man!


----------



## chevyman (Apr 23, 2012)

Retribution said:


> I paid $2500 but that was after a $500 coupon. Also I first talked to my surgeon about it last Aug and was able to lock in the price, he said after the new year prices on everything went up. Don't know what hes charging now but probly in the $3500 range. It was laser lipo, the laser part of it is suppose to tighten the skin around the area over the next few months or so, time will tell.



Thanks for the info. Good luck.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i would STRONGLY suggest that you get a hormone panel, because something sounds more than a bit off with your body fat distribution.
> 
> Onto the workout, its generally a bad idea to begin with a barbell benchpress as they tend to cause the greatest amount of strains and tears/injuries etc. I would suggest that you begin with a dumbell press as they not only decrease the risk of injury, but strengthen balancing muscles and give the primary muscle a better stretch and contraction.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your thoughtfull reply, those sound like great suggestions and I will def. incorporate DB presses.  When you say a good chest press machine are you talking about an incline BP machine? Or like a Hammer machine?  Staying away from dips will be hard mentally lol, but I will do my best to switch things up.

I have a very clean diet thru the week, probly low in protien intake I'm sure but I don't have alot of money to spend on food let alone additional supplements like shakes.  Right now I start the morning off with Fiber One cereal and a glass of OJ.  9:20am break at work I eat a granny smith apple, 11:30 lunch is usually a frozen meal, I love the Top Chef brand by Healthy Choice. For dinner round 5-6pm WAS usually another Top Chef frozen meal. I say "was" because the last month an a half or so my fiance has been following a Jillian Micheals workout/cookbook and so I've been eating whatever she happens to be cooking for dinner. Always healthy, always delicious. And often lately I've been getting lunches out of the boo as well. Like a mango/avacodo chicken salad, WICKED good!!


----------



## Retribution (Apr 23, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 16 sets of chest twice a week  is way too much.
> 
> Post your entire workout in detail......not just your chest workout.



Well as of the last couple months or so that is my whole workout, I've only been working chest because that is my weakest bodypart, and I was trying to prepare for the liposuction by hitting it twice a week. I've read often that working out chest twice a week is really the way to go for great results.  Another reason I haven't been working out any other body part is because I don't know the best way to create a full body split built around working chest twice a week.  And I've been so determined to focus on hardening my chest that everything else except cardio has taken a back seat.  I know I have to start working out my other bodyparts, can you recommend a simple split while keeping chest at twice a week?


----------



## Retribution (Apr 23, 2012)

effinrob said:


> Reasoning behind this is because all this pectoral exerciser is gonna pull your shoulders forward. Your muscles all work together to give your shape, your back and shoulder muscles hold your shoulders and arms back, and your chest pulls them forward so its good to have an even distribution of strength on your body... Plus i think having bigger muscles in the upper body will help you look better naked and help keep away the moobs imo...
> I mean your gonna do what you want anyway but that's my opinion... Good luck man!



Thanks for your input, I know your right. I do heed advice, thats why I'm here. Thanks again I will change things around when I start hitting the weights again


----------



## Retribution (Apr 23, 2012)

chevyman said:


> Thanks for the info. Good luck.



No prob, and thank you


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 26, 2012)

Retribution said:


> I'm all about the elliptical.



This is hilarious. 
I'm going to put this in my signature


----------



## bjg (Apr 26, 2012)

effinrob said:


> And personally I dont think you will get the results you are looking for from just doing chest workouts... i think some shoulder and back workouts might help you reach your goals more then you think... id throw in some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you just repeated what i said after you have treated me of being an idiot! now that's strange


----------



## Retribution (Apr 26, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> This is hilarious.
> I'm going to put this in my signature



Glad I gave you a laugh, even if it might be at my expense lol. Regadless I gotta say hell yeah to elliptical's, their fukin awesome for cardio, nothing compares. Even once I start lifting weights again my cardio will always be done on the ellipticals :-D


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice disposition. Shit, now i'll have to think up a new signature.
Obviously, i'm not a big fan of the elliptical  and yeah i've tried it (my wife has one). Then again, I hate all indoor cardio.
I think the hardest thing about cardio is finding something you like. So if you like the elliptical, then good for you


----------



## effinrob (Apr 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> you just repeated what i said after you have treated me of being an idiot! now that's strange



yea i didn't mean to not listen to you... i meant that sd had some valid points about training... i have no beef with you


----------



## bjg (Apr 27, 2012)

effinrob said:


> yea i didn't mean to not listen to you... i meant that sd had some valid points about training... i have no beef with you


ok no prob.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 25, 2012)

Why dont you do a full body workout twice a week. Working out only our chest is a really terrible idea. Its a good way to cause shoulder injuries. Your body naturally wants to be muscularly proportionate and working out only one muscle and ignoring the rest is basically going against nature. Your body will not react well to this.


----------



## zoco (May 29, 2012)

I'm not an expert on the subject, but i have read that working your upper body for a month after the procedure is not a good idea. They suggested that you can start working your upper body light after a month and go back to a normal routine after about 2 months. 

Also you have too many work sets here. I would cut the work sets down to 2 per exercise and ditch the decline BP. Like everyone said working just your chest is a bad idea.


----------



## mountkeystone (May 29, 2012)

A good chest routine includes flat bench and incline, if u have access to decline that is valuable as well. About the incline, start a a high angle and do at least 3 sets of 10 then drop it down 15 degrees and do 3-4 sets and drop it down another 15 degrees and do 3-4 more sets for 10 reps. This works your whole chest, do more sets with dumbbells the same way. Adding these works wonders for the full chest and the stabilizing muscles as well. If you work chest more than once a week do a lighter workout with higher reps the second day. I'm older so I only work chest specifically once a week because my other workouts work the chest indirectly. Good luck


----------

